# What would cause a horse's face to swell up?



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

I though strangles origionaly but maybe poisoning but it does sound like some sort of sickness, those poor horses!!!! maybe the horse being poisoned could allow the police to take action??? or animal welfare??


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I dont know how much I can really offer. The only time I knew of a horse's face swelling up was when it was bit by a rattle snake. I'm assuming you have looked for and cuts and anything obvious already that may cause this. Did the vet say anything about what you can do for the horse?


----------



## Jalter (Oct 5, 2012)

Just got back form the stables, and her face is back to normal.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

man what a horror story sucks about all that is going on. But what sucks the most is the idiots you have for vets. umm you can do alot to know whats going on with a horse if the vet actually gets oof their butts and comes sees the horse takes blood obsurves others horses etc etc but to say a partial diagnoses over the phone pbbbbs I would sell my horses too if I had to deal with that **** and the vets. Not fair to the horses.

JMHO
TRR


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

What a horror story iam glad you sold your horse so at least he can be safe from the idiots that are being sooo cruel.


----------



## speidel (Dec 23, 2012)

(Owner of the horses) today i stoped by because i was in the hospital and didnt get a cance to take her her christmass stocking Windsong want willing to get close to my husband and stood as far back as she could and used her lips to take the carrot from him, when i walked up she wantered up and rubbed her head agist the fence. thanks to a nice blanket of snow from two days ago you can tell she has been spening most her time hidding in her shelter even though she has a -0 heavy winter blanket on.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just did a yellow page search for your area and there are numerous vets. I just clicked on a few and several are large animal vets so I wouldn't think you would have a problem getting medical care. I do not believe you checked a 300 mile radius and no one would come. Something does not sound right to me. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Botulism will cause a horse's face to swell and it's tongue becomes paralyzed. These symptoms cause rapid weight loss, dehydration and death. Botulism lives in the soil.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

If it was me , I would have spend the night over there , make sure someone drops you off so there isn't a vehicle or what not , and I would sit there with a video camera in hand and a gun on my side . If you could get some sort of video proof of them coming on the property , the law should be able to do something . I would scare the crap out of them to ... Get what you need on camera and then fire some "warning " shots in the air. Is this your friends property ? Is there signs stating NO TRESPASSING ?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

botulism would be from a dead rodent etc in the feed, which happens in hay.
Allergic reaction ? poison ? chemicals? 
If people have already harassed you and you had to sell a horse ? because of your blog.. I would stop blogging, I would have moved the horse . 
You are in Nevada and no Vet will go to the barn ? Something sounds fishy to me. There is something 'off ' here. Either you are exaggerating or leaving out lots of information.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

If he is blogging about the welfare of horses and trying to be a voice out there and the people are "getting even" by doing this , I would say your blog is striking a nerve . I wouldn't stop blogging ,that is what they are wanting you to do . You're obviously threatening them with your blog and they don't like it . They probably think they can hurt you through the horses cause you won't be able to go to the law because there won't be any proof , that is where my idea can come in handy. Heck , put some cameras up around the area or something ! I am sure you can get these people , just don't give up !


----------

